# Signing a Petition? Go or No Go?



## dh101 (11 Mar 2013)

Well there is a petition that I want to sign and I really believe in the reasoning behind it. My main question is, am I barred from signing a petition as a current member of the CF, from what I remember from basic, I can't be a member of a political party, but would signing a petition get me in trouble. I'm not asking if you think I should or should not sign it, I'm asking if I'm legally allowed.

Cheers


----------



## mba2011 (11 Mar 2013)

There are many others then more experience than I, so all I can offer is my own experience. 

 As a ROTP OCdt at a Civi university, even things like topics such as term papers can potentially be a problem. I spoke with the Base PSO and what he said was "If it passes the National Post Test, go ahead". Basically what he said is that if it would reflect poorly, or less than favorably, on the CF whilst on the front page of a paper, don't do it. 

In my case, I stick to keeping a low public profile (in terms of political activism) and generally abstain from commenting on things that could come back on the CF in anyway, good or bad. I watch the topics and even the sources I use on papers. 

Again, just my experience and opinion!


----------



## shreenan (11 Mar 2013)

I'am searching the Queen's Regulations and Orders for the Canadian Forces (QR&Os), http://www.admfincs-smafinsm.forces.gc.ca/qro-orf/index-eng.asp. 

The answer should be in the QR&Os.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (11 Mar 2013)

Perhaps you could let us know what the petition is for?


----------



## dh101 (11 Mar 2013)

The petition is in regards to the Chief Firearms Officers in Canada, under the Firearms Act


----------



## Shamrock (11 Mar 2013)

armourmike said:
			
		

> As a ROTP OCdt at a Civi university, even things like topics such as term papers can potentially be a problem.



...what?



			
				dh101 said:
			
		

> The petition is in regards to the Chief Firearms Officers in Canada, under the Firearms Act





> 19.10 - COMBINATIONS FORBIDDEN
> 
> No officer or non-commissioned member shall without authority:
> 
> ...


----------



## brihard (12 Mar 2013)

Personally, so long as it doesn't fall within the scope of 'matters affecting the CF', I'd say go for it. Signing a petition as a private citizen without invoking your military status or identity is something I firmly believe would be protected expression. We retain our rights under the Charter while in uniform, there are simply a few more variables involved in reckoning 'such reasonable limits prescribed by law as can be demonstrably justified in a free and democratic society'.


----------



## jwtg (12 Mar 2013)

armourmike said:
			
		

> There are many others then more experience than I, so all I can offer is my own experience.
> 
> As a ROTP OCdt at a Civi university, even things like topics such as term papers can potentially be a problem. I spoke with the Base PSO and what he said was "If it passes the National Post Test, go ahead". Basically what he said is that if it would reflect poorly, or less than favorably, on the CF whilst on the front page of a paper, don't do it.
> 
> ...


So what do you do when you write papers (if you do; hypothetically if you don't) for political science (especially Canadian politics) or international relations courses?  Spout party lines?

Just curious.


----------



## dh101 (13 Mar 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Personally, so long as it doesn't fall within the scope of 'matters affecting the CF', I'd say go for it. Signing a petition as a private citizen without invoking your military status or identity is something I firmly believe would be protected expression. We retain our rights under the Charter while in uniform, there are simply a few more variables involved in reckoning 'such reasonable limits prescribed by law as can be demonstrably justified in a free and democratic society'.



Alright, cheers, I figured the same, I'll just have to use a little common sense


----------

